# WCG milestone recognition ad on Free-DC



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

This will be an ad that will honor milestones for ALL WCG crunchers, not just TPU and I will be doing it under my own user id so it will not be associated with TPU in any way.  However I would like to get some input from people here as to what it should look like and how it should be executed.

Since there are so many milestones on the project every day and the space available will be very limited, I've decided that the ad will have to have some way of displaying multiple screens.  However it has to be something that Bok can completely automate.  Some sort of scrolling feature would work but would probably require javascript or at least an animated gif and that might be annoying - not to mention the additional bandwidth.  So right now I'm leaning to the idea that a different set of maybe 5 stoners would show up with every screen refresh and the screen you're on would be remembered in a browser cookie.  Once per day (after the final update) the new stoner list would be created and the ad would draw from that.

However I'm open to other suggestions as long as
a.  bandwidth requirements are minimal
b.  it requires no daily intervention on the part of bok.

TIA.

Robin.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey man, just saw this.

I think your idea is pretty good.  not great at web design and stuff so I can't really say much, but at least you got my opinion.  Anybody else got something better?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey man, just saw this.
> 
> I think your idea is pretty good.  not great at web design and stuff so I can't really say much, but at least you got my opinion.  Anybody else got something better?



Well what I really need input on is the best way to present the most milestones with the least bandwidth.

My suggestion would be to have a graphic and overlay it with say 5 names + milestones per display.  A cookie would count which display someone was on.

So the top milestones don't get all the air play, you would start from that day's milestones at a random place in the database and increment from there.  This way everybody gets some exposure to someone at some point.

Also there would have to be a cut-off of some kind.  I'm thinking 1M but I have to research that with bok.  We might be able to go as low as 100k or 500k depending on how many are in each range on average per day.

In addition to giving recognition where it is due, I think it will help popularize Free-DC since there's nothing like that on boinc stats.  and with stats and stones now history, it's basically down to those 2 sites.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting idea. I like it, but it is way beyond anything I can offer in advice
Thanks for thinking "outside the box"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

Twilyth,

Your idea sounds good to me, I'm on the same boat as hammer.  Have you tries proposing that yet, or you are waiting on more feedback?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Twilyth,
> 
> Your idea sounds good to me, I'm on the same boat as hammer.  Have you tries proposing that yet, or you are waiting on more feedback?



No, I guess there aren't a lot of different ways to approach this.  Bok has other priorities right now but I sent him a link to this thread so he probably knows by now what I have in mind.

I'm going to give him some time and when he's ready we'll get down to business on this.  I think we should have something up in a month or two.  Maybe less but that's probably a safe time frame.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

That's awesome bro, please keep us posted.  ...and as always, your efforts are very muh appreciated!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2011)

The new TPU ad is now up and running on Free-DC so props to Bok (Free-CD owner).  The graphic will randomly display 7 people hitting milestones on any given day.  Refreshing the screen will display a fresh set, but don't go crazy since that will sap bandwidth.

Here is what it looks like and you can see it from any Free-DC stats page (link in my sig).


----------



## KieX (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad to see that Bok finally came through for you twilyth 

I like this current 7 stones idea. With regards to how you could show all the stoners of the day.. I am not sure much can be done through the use of a small ad. Perhaps Bok could develop a global "WCG Milestones Today" page that could have a link underneath your advert?

That way the generation of that page is limited to those who click a link like "See All Stones today".

my $0.02


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2011)

He does have pages set up for that purpose for every project and every team.  Here it is for WCG

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=projusersmilestones&proj=bwcg


----------

